# .NET and More > Silverlight >  What can I use for time entry?

## The Fire Snake

I am using Silverlight 4 and VS 2010.  I am creating a timesheet type application, where the user enters the time they arrive and the time they leave.  They need to be able to enter/choose the hours, minutes and AM/PM.  Is there a premade control I can use for this?  My goal is for the control to prevent incorrect entries so that my validation in the backend is not necessary.  Thanks.

----------


## The Fire Snake

Any help would be great.  Thanks.

----------


## The Fire Snake

Someone has to know something.  I would think this is a pretty common thing.

----------

